# photo emulsion Bubbles and Peels off during wash out



## midgartshirts (Nov 28, 2015)

I hope somone can help.. still new to printing.


ive looked on here with no real joy,


Ive been printing tshirt for a While, and been good to wright everything down including times, etc

im using speedball photo emulsion, as have done before.
ive done a Test screen for timing and found a good time for my light is between 11-12 mins.

but on the last batch of screens. the photo emulsion bubbles/peels away towards the end of wash out.


can anyone give any info to prevent this? or point me where im going wrong

Many Thanks

Daryl

and resulting in loosing the immage and having to start from scratch.


----------



## RandyVT (Feb 8, 2016)

How old is your light? As you use it, the bulb gets weaker and will take more time to proper exposure.


----------



## chuckh (Mar 22, 2008)

...or your emulsion may be old or not completely dry when you expose.


----------



## midgartshirts (Nov 28, 2015)

emulsion is new, so cant me that,, i mixed it a few hours prior to coating.

i think what is was, my coats are too think or uneven. (not by my fault.)

looking at all the problems, i noticed it only happening one side. i think the scoop coater is damaged or not right,, one side is a mm deeper than the other. (well holding up to the light you can see its a deeper green colour)


----------

